# Allianz Gilde Ruin Server Blutkessel(PvP) Sucht für MH und BT



## Ruin.Demia (3. März 2008)

Servus,

die Gilde Ruin auf dem Server Blutkessel sucht dringend:

- 1 Feral Druiden
- 1-2 Resto Schamanen
- 2-3 Holy-Priests
- 1-2 Restodruiden
- 1    Hexer

Was bieten wir euch?


Wir bieten euch Raids und viele nette Member in der Gilde, immer volles TS und nette Gespräche ; ) . Aber was raiden wir?
Wir raiden SSC (Clear) TK (Clear) BT (3/9) MH (3/5)
Die Itemverteilung erfolgt dabei über ein faires DKP System und die Anmeldung über unseren Raidplaner. 

Was erwarten wir?

Ihr solltet PvE gespecced sein
Ihr solltet keine Angst haben auch mal an einem Boss zu wipen!
Ihr solltet auch keine kosten scheuen euch mal im Raid durchzubuffen, egal ob ''Farmboss'' oder neuer Encounter.
Ihr solltet euch auch neue Encounter aneignen können und ein bissl Movement aufzeigen können ; ) (dh net wie festzementiert am boden stehen^^)
Ihr habt TS
Wenigsten 3 Tage Zeit haben für den Raid, die Raidtage belaufen sich dabei auf Montag-Donnerstag 18:30-23:00Uhr und Sonntag 16:30-23:00 Uhr. Freitag und Samstag sind Raidfrei. Wochenende hat RL vorrang ; )
Wenn ihr etwas nicht verstanden habt bei einer Bosserklärung, scheut nicht nachzufragen! Wir lynchen niemanden!
Entsprechendes Equip sollte auch vorhanden sein.

Eventuelle Pluspunkte:
-Flask Fraktionen auf Exalted
-Ihr habt spaß am Raiden
-Ihr wollt euch was selbst erarbeiten!
-Ihr habt schon vor BC geraidet.

Diese Punkte sind aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.

Ansprechpartner sind: Koryna (Classleader Druiden), Demia (Classleader Schamanen), Daikon (Classleader Hexer), Jenova (Classleader Priester)

oder Bewerbung auf der Website http://serenity79.se.funpic.de/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=3

danke für's lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Demia


----------

